# kernel-rebuild (genkernel)

## neph

Hallo allerseits.. 

Ich hab hier ein großes problem.. 

Kiste fährt mit raid darauf lvm.. Bisher konnte ich das ganze einfach so hochfahren:

```
title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.32-gentoo-r7)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 rootdelay=10 init=linuxrc real_root=/dev/mapper/vg0-root dolvm domdadm dodmraid console=tty1 vga=791 quite
```

heute musste ich auf baselayout-2 umstellen weil mir der udev nach einem emerge -va world dann sagte dass er nicht mit baselayout-1 spielen mag.. Hab ich also auf baselayout-2 um- und festgestellt das udev keine devnodes anlegt.. nach ein wenig lesen bin ich dann darauf gekommen das CONFIG_SYS_DEPRECATED gesetzt ist und in den gefunden threads darauf verwiesen wurde dass udev deswegen keine lust hat.. hab ich das also raus genommen und mit 

```
genkernel --save-config --install --integrated-initramfs --splash="natural_gentoo" --makeopts=-j3 all
```

den kernel neu gebacken... 

Nu spuckt der beim boot:

```
VFS: Cannot open root device ram0 or unknown-block(1,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:
```

Hat jmd. eine idee?

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmmm hast du evtl den Support für ram-devices rausgenommen? Das wäre das einzigste(!) was mir auf die schnelle einfällt.

```
Symbol: BLK_DEV_RAM [=y]

Prompt: RAM block device support

  Defined at drivers/block/Kconfig:340

  Depends on: BLK_DEV [=y]

  Location:

    -> Device Drivers

      -> Block devices (BLK_DEV [=y])
```

----------

## neph

ne, habsch nich, aber ich hab gerade die lösung gefunden...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Die Ramdisk war zu klein, is default 8M.. Hab jetzt 64M und bootet wieder... 

Danke fürs lesen...

----------

